# Neuer PC: Komplettsysteme (Alternate, Lahoo, Atelco,etc.)



## donald_donald (7. September 2005)

Schon seit längerem will ich mir einen neuen PC kaufen, und habe jetzt beschlossen, noch in diesem Monat mir einen neues Komplettsystem zu leisten. Doch schon da tauchen die ersten Probleme auf: Was für ein PC soll her? :?:!: 
 Soll es ein ALDI-PC/LIDL-PC werden, ein Zusammengeschraubter (z.b. bei Atelco oder Alternate), oder ein Fertig-PC (Lahoo, Comtech)? Der Preis soll maximum 1000 Euro tragen. Für diesen Preis findet man ja heutzutage genug.  

  Eigentlich tendiere ich zu diesem PC bei Lahoo. Die Leistung von diesem Fertigsystem (899euro) scheint zu stimmen (Link: http://www.brunen-it-shop.de/shop/p...d=914&osCsid=fe82a513c24a2a59b552e7049c3fba21)
 Doch wie siehst mit der Garantie aus? Ausserdem scheinen alle Produkte No-name zu sein. Bekomme ich da nachher bei der Treibersuche Probleme? :?:!: 

  Oder doch lieber einen originalen PC (ACER, oder FUJITSU SIEMENS)? 
  z.b.: http://www.comtech.de/product_info.php?pID=6317
  Aber warum viel Geld ausgeben, wenn ich die doppelte Power für den gleichen Preis bekomme?   

 Oder soll ich auf den nächsten ALDI TITAN warten. Auch wenn dieser viele Funktionen hat, die ich schon besitze? (z.b. TV-Karte, DVD-Brenner Double-Layer). Doch bis wieder ein neuer ALDI/LIDL-PC kommt (natürlich nen Guter, und nicht einen für 499euro, welcher im Moment bei ALDI-Nord zur Verfügung steht), werden wiederum einige Monate verfliegen.... 
  Ich freu mich auf eure Meinungen und Erfahrungen was die verschiedenen Produkte angeht,...   und bedanke mich jetzt schon für eure Hilfe. Thx


----------



## turboprinz (7. September 2005)

HiHo,
Fragen über Fragen....

Aber die einzigste Frage die sich mir stellt ist, was willst du mit dem PC machen?

Gruß der TURBOprinz

PS: Discounter PC's würde ich nie kaufen(okay bin IT-Systemelektroniker (Fachmann)). Die sind für den "normalo" schon okay, wenn man die Einstellung vom Medionsupport bei Retouren in kauf nimmt. Sich sachen kauft die man nicht braucht, oder sie wo anders besser und günsitger bekommt. Wenn dann lieber selber bauen da weis man was man hat!


----------



## donald_donald (8. September 2005)

Ok. Das heisst deiner Meinung nach, soll ich mir einen Computer zusammen bauen lassen, mit allen Produkten die ich brauche. Doch schon da tauchen bei mir die ersten Probleme auf.... Was nehmen? 
 Ich brauch meinen PC um Filme zu bearbeiten, und auch Sicherungskopien von DVD's sollen schnell hergestellt werden können. Ausserdem will ich mich mit aktuellen Spielen (Gta San Andreas, Far Cry, etc.) vom Arbeitsstress ablenken können. Das war jetzt grob, wofür ich den PC nutzen will.
 Thx, und MFG

 P.S. Sind Seiten wie Alternate oder Funcomputer gut, um sich PC's bauen zu lassen?


----------



## zioProduct (8. September 2005)

Stell ihn dir selber zusammen hab ich auch erst gerade gemacht  mein pc liegt ein wenig über deinem preisniveau  aber mann muss es ja nicht so übertreiben  frag am besten einen Freund der sich damit auskennt oder die meisten online shops, sagen dir auch, nachdem du deine bestellung aufgegebn hasst, ob die komponenten zusammenpassen etc. mein pc findest du unter unterhaltung smalltalk, was für einen pc habt ihr, oder so 
bb


----------



## turboprinz (8. September 2005)

donald_donald hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das heisst deiner Meinung nach, soll ich mir einen Computer zusammen bauen lassen, mit allen Produkten die ich brauche.



HiHo,
ja genau das meine ich! weil dann kannst du sicher sein, dass du für dein Geld genau das bekommst was du auch brauchst. und so fallen unsinnige Dinge raus, das Geld davon kannst du in bessere(oft teurere) Dinge stecken die du brauchst und bist so über einen längeren Zetiraum mit der Leistung deines Computers zufrieden. 

Na die Komponenten raussuchen musst du dir schon selber, denn alle Arbeit können wir dir nicht abnehmen.  

Also ich kann sagen, dass was du dir bei Lahoo zusammengestellt hast ist, denke ich das was du brauchst. Da ist nichts drin was du schon hast und was du bracuhst ist durch die Komponenten gut gefüllt. Leider kann ich dir zum Shop nichts sagen, weil ich mir meine Rechner immer nur selber zusammen schraube. Sonst würde ich sagen zugreifen, wenn du nichts schlechtes über den Shop findest(amBesten ma   )

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## donald_donald (8. September 2005)

Heute habe ich meine Konfigurationen an Tekotron geschickt, welche mir sofort einen Preis gemacht haben. Was haltet ihr davon? Soll ich noch was ändern (Kühler, Grafikkarte, Mainbord, etc.)?

 Ausschnitt aus original E-mail von Tekotron:

* Gehäuse: Casetek 1018
  BeQuiet mit 350Watt
  Mainboard: Abit AN8-V (Aufpreis auf Abit AN8-SLI 32,00 Euro)
  CPU:AMD 64 3700+ San Diego
  CPU-Kühler: Arctic Freezer 64
  Festplatte: Samsung P120 200 GB
  Speicher: 2 x 512 GB MDT
  DVD-Laufwerk: Plextor PX-130A
  256MB Radeon X800GT PCIexpress (Aufpreis auf 256MB Radoen X800XL 139,00
  Euro, auf 256MB Radoen X850XT 249,00 Euro, auf 256MB Geforce 7800GT
  259,00
  Euro)
  komplett konfiguriert und getestet

  für 989,00Euro inkl. Versand bei Vorkasse.

  Zur Bestellung genügt eine kurze Email mit Liefer-/Rechnungsadresse.

  Mit freundlichen Grüßen

  Michael Mayer, Tekotron Computer*


----------



## turboprinz (8. September 2005)

HiHo,
scheint ein gutes System zu sein, der Preis ist auch okay denke ich. Nur würde ich nie per Vorkasse bezahlen zu viele Unübersichtliche Risiken. Also sonnst alles okay.

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## zioProduct (9. September 2005)

Nicht ganz, mach dir ein stärkeres Netzteil rein, da es sonst zu Bluescreens führen kann, wenn deine Graka, oder sonst was zu wenig Strom erhält. Ich würde min 500 reinschmeissen, kostet ja nichts, und auf jeden läuft dein Rechner dann auch ohne Probleme.
Mfg ziop


----------

